# Carter evolution plus or not?



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello my name is Eric and I am an archaholic for about 18 months. 
My question is I purchased a carter sensation because I could control my shoot on my dna (just to practice back tension with release)with intentions of getting a target bow (supra max) and then purchase the carter evolution plus to help teach consistency in my form and anchor point. Am I wrong in my thinking or will I hinder myself?
Also I have been reading USA archery and they say the sooner you find a coach the better off you are. I ask if so would it be worth a couple hundred to get a coach in group for three days if he would except me. In your opinion Thanks for all you do and then some Later


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Window,

I for one have no clue what you are trying to ask. Could you try again and in English this time??

Arne


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I definitely agree with getting a coach as soon as possible. It's very easy to develop bad habits and based on personal experience, almost impossible to completely cure them.

As far as a specific release is concerned, it's not what you have in your hand, it's what you have in your head. The Evolution just doesn't work for me. But this is not to say that they won't work for you. If you develop confidence in them, they will work. 

Any release will work well for you if you learn to use it properly & take execution of the release to the subconscious level.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

Will evolution. Help with form and ancor point consistency. Did not buy first cause IMO my DNA has no or very little valley before back wall so bought sensation same as evolution but is a trigger release. Evolution is a trigger less and was wondering if i would help me advance in consistent form and or shot execution or could it be an a hinder to me and not help me. 
I was asking if I could get an opportunity to pay to join a group coaching for couple days do you believe it would with it. 

Apologize for my English a simple man


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

IMO, the Sensation and Evolution releases won't significantly help your form or shot execution. 

I do think that coaching will. If one-on-one coaching isn't available or is too expensive, then definitely join a group. 

Allen


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you I will contact coach and see if has space for one more in march for three day cession. 
I read that if you do not hold evolution same every time it will not work properly and thought that would help my execution.
I have found what you said about subconscious to be very true but still working on it when it happens the end result is amazing. 
Thanks for your time eric


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

Aread sir it not cost but availability where I live is all about hunting that would be WNY. If I learned English and had time would love to start an archery program for kids in our area especially since I am on a Indian reservation. I spend most my time out of state so almost impossible. I would pay for one on one coaching if could arrange it time wise and had willing coach The group coaching happens three to four times a year and have to apply and it is in AZ so don't even know if I would be accepted Take care


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Windowlicker said:


> Will evolution. Help with form and ancor point consistency. Did not buy first cause IMO my DNA has no or very little valley before back wall so bought sensation same as evolution but is a trigger release. Evolution is a trigger less and was wondering if i would help me advance in consistent form and or shot execution or could it be an a hinder to me and not help me.
> I was asking if I could get an opportunity to pay to join a group coaching for couple days do you believe it would with it.
> 
> Apologize for my English a simple man



Windowlicker: Release aids all work better with a back-tension method of shooting.

I find squeezing or contracting my rhomboid muscle, which drives my shoulder blade around my spine to work the best for accuracy. It's the rotation in the back tension that is delivered to the release handle that aids my hinge to rotate and fire. this works best for me.

Now, when I use my thumb trigger, I still use rotational back tension, I still deliver the rotation to the handle of the release. the rotation of the release handle drives the barrel into my thumb and the release fires.
I can shoot the thumb trigger with just a straight back pull, but I'm not as consistent or accurate.

when I use my tension release (like the evolution) I still use rotational back tension to deliver rotation the handle, The release doesn't care or mind that it is being rotated but I do. I can just pull straight back with this release and it will fire, but again I'm not as consistent or as accurate that way. 

If I shoot a index finger trigger I still use rotation back tension to activate the release. Make a finger hook and contract my rhomboid deliver the rotational back pull, move the hook and the release fires.. 

so no matter if your using the thumb trigger or the resistance(evolution) release, you should be consistent in your method of back pull for consistent results. 

for me, When I got the rotational back tension into my shot routine my X count got better. 
I find the rotational back tension method to be more consistent and accurate, 
more consistent than just pulling straight back on any release aid.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Windowlicker said:


> Aread sir it not cost but availability where I live is all about hunting that would be WNY. If I learned English and had time would love to start an archery program for kids in our area especially since I am on a Indian reservation. I spend most my time out of state so almost impossible. I would pay for one on one coaching if could arrange it time wise and had willing coach The group coaching happens three to four times a year and have to apply and it is in AZ so don't even know if I would be accepted Take care


One coach that may be available to you is Larry Wise. Larry wrote the book on back tension (literally) He has a video on it too. He's located in about the middle of Pennsylvania. Not exactly a short ride for you, but closer than Arizona. The title of his book & video is Core Archery. Both are well worth having for a beginner, but if you only get one of them, get the video. For me, it just explanes things better. He is retired and teaches individuals & groups. I'm sure he would have a time that fit your schedule.

In Arizona, Contact Frank Pearson. I've heard many good things about Frank's coaching. Another Arizona source for coaching is the PSE Shooter School. This is run by the bow manufacturer. 

There is information available on all of these on-line.

BTW, your written english is very good. If you can speak the language as well as you write it, you will have no problems running an archery program.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you so very much for all the help and sharing your knowledge. I will contact a coach in near future. The location not big issue but getting the target bow in left is an issue right now. So very appreciative to all on here. Take care


----------

